
China to World: We Don’t Need Your Factories Anymore - endswapper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-manufacturers-once-needed-overseas-suppliersnot-any-more-1476801578
======
smoyer
They've had a pretty meteoric rise in technical capability. It's much easier
when you don't honor patents and engage in widespread industrial espionage.

Since they also have legions of people to help keep their image acceptable on
social media, it will be interesting to see whether my karma drops
precipitously.

EDIT: I found an interesting related article at about rank 90 on HN
immediately after posting this comment - [http://qz.com/771727/chinas-
factories-in-shenzhen-can-copy-p...](http://qz.com/771727/chinas-factories-in-
shenzhen-can-copy-products-at-breakneck-speed-and-its-time-for-the-rest-of-
the-world-to-get-over-it/?mod=djemlogistics)

~~~
dilemma
Downvoted. Enjoy.

~~~
smoyer
Thanks for reading my comment - I'll be here all week/month/year.

More seriously, I don't shy away from posting comments that I suspect will get
down-voted - when we're having a debate, at most half of us can be right at
any given time. The lovely thing about a debate is that we can all think we're
right.

I have a couple of personal anecdotes I could share about China's knock-off
business, starting with electronics and mechanical equipment in the early
'90s. I've now got a couple of other IP related stories that I am not
permitted to share. I'm not going to paint everyone in China with the same
brush but I will stand behind my comment as a cultural aspect.

~~~
aaron695
You'll find you are being downvoted because you are totally off topic.

Nothing in the article I saw was relevant to the done to death 'lets try and
get karma by putting down China because it copies'

